# Themes for my betta tank?



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

I need a really good theme for a betta tank as I am going to start one this week any good ideas?


----------



## MissPisces (Jun 8, 2011)

You could go with an Asian theme, or maybe tropical... Gosh, I don't know! Depends on whether you want to get live plants or not. I have a sort of forest theme in my betta's 5 gallon: acrylic moss-and-gnarled-tree-root decoration; floating betta log; and live wisteria, java fern, and compacta (though the scatterings of neon purple gravel that my husband insisted on are really distracting...). Now if only he would stop attacking the cool background I got for the tank... 

Also depends on the decorations you like. I've seen some really cool Japanese lantern decorations, and a dragon with a bubbler in its mouth (though the one I saw was too big for my tank). 

Whatever you get, be sure that the decor doesn't have any sharp or ragged edges. Betta fins are super sensitive, so whatever you get should undergo the panty hose test. Take a scrap of thin stocking and rub it on the decoration. If it tears, it's too rough for a betta. If you want a pirate theme but all the sunken ships and treasure chests are too rough, go with another theme. 

Just my suggestions. I'm sure it'll look cool no matter what you decide to do, though!


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

a jungle theme would be awesome, lots of plants and wood and natural looking stuff.


----------



## RobSchuele247 (Oct 17, 2011)

Yeah, I want a jungle theme i think i am going to get some lillys and some moss to. the lillys will help buffer the filter. 

Gotta start planting lol.


----------

